
Some People Pay $30 to Get a Referral for Google - sjunlee
https://www.rooftopslushie.com/request/Referral-at-Google-400
======
rosybox
Not a good first foot forward. You're willing to begin your relationship with
a new employer based on dishonesty. Not a good way to start.

I don't even see what people see in wanting to work at Google. If you think
you have the technical skills to make it through a Google interview, lots of
much better places to work at will pay you just as good as a salary. Google is
a corporate behemoth approaching a hundred thousand employees. You're not
going to make a difference there like you could somewhere else.

~~~
ditonal
Actually only a few companies will pay as much as Google (Google salary is low
but they pay a ton of stock you can immediately sell for cash, so it’s
effectively cash). Most people seem to overestimate how fun it is to work at
Google but underestimate how much Google pays and how much more it is than
most other companies.

------
ajwin
Would any google employee really care about earning $30 for the headaches it
could potentially cause?

------
scarejunba
Is there a point to this? You still go through the same process anyway.

~~~
dmvinson
If you think you're competitive but your resume is being filtered out.
Referrals get you past initial online coding challenges with most companies
automatically.

~~~
nostrademons
Google's referral process makes you describe exactly how you know the person
and why you believe they'd be a good fit for Google. It's pretty hard to
answer this well if you've just met, and your likelihood of making it past the
initial screen is directly proportional to how well your referer makes this
case. After a few too many people e-mailing random Googlers and saying "Please
refer me to Google!", they added a checkbox for "I don't know this person"
which lets you skip all the free-text narratives, but also means that the
referral is effectively the same as if a recruiter had sourced your name off
LinkedIn. (AFAIK you still get the referral bonus and they still get hired if
it turns out they are in fact good, but the referral itself carries no
weight.) I usually recommend that people get referred by the Googler who knows
their work best; PMing or e-mailing random Googlers hoping to short-circuit
the screening process doesn't really work.

~~~
d2k9000
If the applicant has the skills and wants to get a foot in the door then why
not? Equal opportunity for all college grads.

~~~
TallGuyShort
Because it _doesn 't_ get your foot in the door? This isn't about treating
college grads inequitably - it's about incentivizing the introduction of
people who a known-good employee vouches for, with respect to their fit for
the position, culture, and their qualifications.

------
Sonnol53
This is a great opportunity

